# EHV-1 Outbreak in UK



## cruiseline (28 March 2013)

In light of the very real danger that the recent EHV-1 outbreak (which is spreading) in UK poses to the breeding industry, and its 2013 crop of foals. Do members think that a total lock down on all equine events in the country should be implemented, after all it is the babies that will not see the light of day!!!

I find it astonishing that competitions and gatherings are still being organised and people are still willing to put their horses at risk to attend. I know of several stud that are now on lockdown, if this continues many more will follow suit and quite rightly so.

It is time for those in the industry to act responsibly for the sake of the horses!


----------



## edenwood (28 March 2013)

I completely agree well said cruiseline.  I have 4 mares all over due already worrying about the weather etc now we have this to worry about! I will certainly not be taking anything out. Why don't they cancel all events and have lockdown for a month?


----------



## JanetGeorge (28 March 2013)

I think it's wise for studs with in-foal mares to be very cautious with regards to any incoming horses but it's worth remembering that this is not a disease that spreads like wildfire!

There was ONE case at Badminton (who'd come in from an area that had an outbreak.)  There were 33 horses stabled at Badminton.  They've now moved them all to 3 isolated blocks (to enable a total clean up of stables that will be used for incoming eventers.)


Part of the latest statement from Badminton:

"Six stablemates of the index case are housed together in one lot separate from the other quarantined horses, according to the statement. Clinical exams and nasal swab testing revealed that some of those six horses were positive for EHV-1, although none showed clinical signs. None of the other horses tested positive for the disease. The quarantined horses will continue to be monitored and tested weekly until the veterinary team has determined that there is no more risk of disease, Thomas added."


----------



## cruiseline (28 March 2013)

Regardless of whether it spreads like wildfire or not, at this time of the year why would any breeder who has spent the whole of last year preparing for a crop of 2013 babies, want to take the risk.

You have mentioned Badminton and on that report you can also read the following:

_The U.K. has also had recent outbreaks of the virus in the southwestern region of Gloucestershire (Moreton-in-Marsh, Evenlode, Lower Slaughter, Cotswold, and an unnamed nearby location) resulting in several equine deaths and canceled equestrian events, The Gazette reported._

Not to mention the ones in Newmarket and Aberdeen!


----------



## cruiseline (28 March 2013)

If anyone has any questions regarding EVH-1 I found this link very informative:

http://www.countryviewvets.com/equine/ehv-1_3.htm

It is even more scary to think that it can be spread by humans on clothing etc.!!


----------



## ester (28 March 2013)

surely most studs would/should have decent biosecurity measures in place anyway? Obviously it would be wise for others with mares in foal to take sensible precautions. I don't think there will ever be lockdown on a non-notifiable endemic disease.


----------



## mynutmeg (28 March 2013)

In foal mares should be vacinated anyway which although it doesn't gaurentee 100% immunity does significantly reduce the risk.


----------



## Aredis (28 March 2013)

Reading the reports on AHT it is surprising how many cases are from vaccinated mares.
Latest example below.


UNITED KINGDOM
Equine Herpes Virus-1 (EHV-1) Neonatal Death
A case of EHV-1 was reported in Suffolk on 26th March 2013.  A vaccinated mare foaled a live foal at full term however the foal died shortly after birth. A positive diagnosis was made from samples taken at post mortem examination. The mare has been placed in isolation and control measures are being undertaken in accordance with the HBLB Codes of Practice.


----------



## Aredis (28 March 2013)

Link to the reported cases -     

http://www.aht.org.uk/icc/linksicc.html


----------



## JanetGeorge (28 March 2013)

Diggory said:



			But.. but...... but..... what if I've got an Open Day arranged, .
		
Click to expand...

Why ARE you so keen on slagging off ONE person that you want to put an interesting and potentially useful thread at risk??

One restricted event, out of the infected areas is hardly worthy of comment when the only thing STOPPING events all round the country at present is SNOW!  Don't be pathetic and chil;dish!


----------



## Maesfen (28 March 2013)

Lol at Diggory!

He's not the only stud open day to be at risk as Harthill's is on Monday too which is always a lovely event.  I've two in foal mares here so I won't be going which is a shame as I was looking forward to my Ramiro B fix but I'm not going to risk it.


----------



## boxcarhorse (28 March 2013)

JanetGeorge said:



			I think it's wise for studs with in-foal mares to be very cautious with regards to any incoming horses but it's worth remembering that this is not a disease that spreads like wildfire!

There was ONE case at Badminton (who'd come in from an area that had an outbreak.)  There were 33 horses stabled at Badminton.  They've now moved them all to 3 isolated blocks (to enable a total clean up of stables that will be used for incoming eventers.)

Yes but prior to the Badminton horse being diagnosed there have been two fatalities, one at a livery yard and one at a dressage yard in Gloucestershire.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Pipkin (28 March 2013)

boxcarhorse said:





JanetGeorge said:



			I think it's wise for studs with in-foal mares to be very cautious with regards to any incoming horses but it's worth remembering that this is not a disease that spreads like wildfire!

There was ONE case at Badminton (who'd come in from an area that had an outbreak.)  There were 33 horses stabled at Badminton.  They've now moved them all to 3 isolated blocks (to enable a total clean up of stables that will be used for incoming eventers.)

Yes but prior to the Badminton horse being diagnosed there have been two fatalities, one at a livery yard and one at a dressage yard in Gloucestershire.
		
Click to expand...

2 in Carmarthen/ceredigion...... my mare and a friends both had it , mine in dec my friends in Jan neither stabled anywhere near each other, I'm assuming we both picked it from the sale we both went to
		
Click to expand...


----------



## cruiseline (28 March 2013)

Pipkin said:





boxcarhorse said:



			2 in Carmarthen/ceredigion...... my mare and a friends both had it , mine in dec my friends in Jan neither stabled anywhere near each other, I'm assuming we both picked it from the sale we both went to
		
Click to expand...

I think this is also a good reason why people not only need to be diligent about where their horses go, but also where they go!!!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ester (28 March 2013)

It would always be sensible to change clothes/boots after visiting an auction I think, regardless of whether EHV was knocking around at the time.


----------



## Anastasia (28 March 2013)

Our stud is in lockdown for the time being.  We have two confirmed cases in Aberdeenshire and 17 other horses being checked for the disease.  The horse who started the outbreak was recently down at the Myerscough Premier Dressage League and showed symtoms 10 days after returning from the event.

Our young stallion was meant to be leaving for another Stud tomorrow for dummy training and this has now been cancelled, as both me and the other Stud felt that it was not an appropriate time to be moving any horses, especially places with mares in foal.  Far too much time and money invested in getting the mares in foal without losing the foals through passing on of any viruses.

We are asking all visitors to come to the stud in clean clothes (NOT been near other horses etc) and that they will be asked to disinfect on arrival along with their cars etc.

A few events in the area have also been cancelled, although most people were avoiding going in case they brought back anything to their stables on their clothes etc.  If people wish to take the risks on attending events then that is their responsibility for their own horses.

Last year in Holland they had a HUGE outbreak of EHV and all studs went into lockdown, as one of our mares was at one of the main ones and they stopped any movement of horses for a few weeks.


----------



## JanetGeorge (28 March 2013)

Maesfen said:



			He's not the only stud open day to be at risk as Harthill's is on Monday too which is always a lovely event.  I've two in foal mares here so I won't be going which is a shame as I was looking forward to my Ramiro B fix but I'm not going to risk it.
		
Click to expand...

There would be NO risk to your mares as long as you changed your clothes and washed your hands thoroughly after going to the Open Day and before going near your mares.


----------



## Pipkin (28 March 2013)

cruiseline said:





Pipkin said:



			I think this is also a good reason why people not only need to be diligent about where their horses go, but also where they go!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Also second hand rugs, make sure they are washed, same goes for any other second hand equipment. My girl has had a horrific time and still is, 200kgs weightloss, immune system through the floor, mud fever from pastern to stifle, eye infections, colic.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## lambridden01 (30 March 2013)

Whilst it is very possible for the ehv1 outbreaks to be blown out of proportion we must be extremely careful to make sure this virus doesn't become an epidemic. We have closed our yard to horses in and out for the next 2 weeks and will reassess the situation after that. We have a number of pregnant mares in foal to top stallions and are unwilling to risk their foals. Confirmed cases have now been found at both ends of the uk and some places in between which is very concerning. Whilst we understand that the show centres will be hardest hit it would be advisable for them to air on the side of caution for the next couple of weeks rather than the possibility of long term closure. We are not panicking just being cautious


----------



## tinawales (31 March 2013)

Lock down doesn't work either. Just euthanised mare with the paralytic form. 24 hours from well to death. Due to foal in 26 days. Have others due but vaccine does not protect against paralytic strain according to AHT and other vet websites. God help us...

No animal has been introduced here for 7 months (loan pony returned)or left site (except to visit equine hospital) during same period. Only visit vet hospital in last 6 months was a quick pop in for x-rays 6 weeks ago where we encountered no other horses. 

Of course the farrier and the vet have been here during that period but the virus supposedly has a poor life expectancy once shed from the horse. So no idea where it came from or how it arrived here.


----------



## JaxMath (31 March 2013)

So so sorry for your loss  tinawales...


----------



## Maesfen (31 March 2013)

Tina, so sorry, that's awful news.  How on earth can you avoid this when it seems to come out of the blue?


----------



## eventrider23 (31 March 2013)

Oh I am so so sorry to hear that Tina.


----------



## JanetGeorge (31 March 2013)

tinawales said:



			Lock down doesn't work either. Just euthanised mare with the paralytic form. 24 hours from well to death. Due to foal in 26 days. Have others due but vaccine does not protect against paralytic strain according to AHT and other vet websites. God help us...
		
Click to expand...

Hell, that's awful news - so sorry to hear it.  What area are you in?


----------



## cruiseline (31 March 2013)

So sorry for your loss tinawales utterly heartbreaking for you and very VERY scary for the rest of the country.


----------



## Alec Swan (31 March 2013)

tinawales,  how awful for you.  You must be numb.  No simple answers.  Where abouts are you,  geographically?

Alec.


----------



## ester (31 March 2013)

lockdown won't work as a horse can acquire the resp form and have it latently but if it then becomes active it can become the neuro form (mutation in one gene). I that's part of the problem we don't know how many of those tested had latent virus previously or have been recently infected.


----------



## tinawales (1 April 2013)

West Wales - near Llandysul. Some of the vet papers say that 80+% have been exposed to the virus but it re-activates if horse is stressed. Unless late pregnancy counts as a stress this doesn't apply here - mare well, in lovely condition, and full of joy at night - then - suddenly - depressed, temperature and twitchy in the morning and recumbent by evening. 

If the vets are right about latency it seems pointless panicking about outbreaks - yet it does seem to be breaking out in patches over the UK. Is it something which you can catch again and with a bigger viral load then become ill?

I will report back if any of the others have contracted it. This morning I hardly dared go into the barn - but so far everyone bright eyed and demanding breakfast.


----------



## vodkas_mum (10 April 2013)

This is worrying. I only have one mare in foal, and yard is private but will be asking all that do go down to be extra careful and no new horses on to yard.

I am thinking: disinfectant for boots at gate, along with hand sanitizer. No vehicles driving in to yard. Banning people from touching mare! Am i being over cautious here? I would be happy to go as far as banning the livery (i only have one!) from hacking out!

I also ride for a stud 5 days a week, and have the competition horses at a separate yard close by. Change of clothes and boots between yards?!

My brain has gone in to over-drive about this. It will be mine and mares first foal, not wanting to take any risks. 

So sorry for those that have lost mares and foals to this.


----------



## Alec Swan (10 April 2013)

vodkas_mum,

have you vaccinated?

Alec.


----------



## vodkas_mum (10 April 2013)

No, my vet advised as the yard is such low risk (minimal movement in and out) not to as they can abort from the vaccination itself. But, i am in North Yorkshire so now worried that it is close by.


----------



## tinawales (12 April 2013)

Have had serology back from from AHT - no antibodies to EHV-1. Nasal swabs from mare next door also negative. Awaiting virology (another 6 days). Vet still of view it was EHV-1 adn says sometimes low titre (low?0?)What else gives a healthy happy mare a temperature, depression and paralysis in 12 hours? Tearing hair out but still dipping boots, washing clothes, banning farrier and refusing visits from/to equine friends...


----------



## Rollin (12 April 2013)

Tina, I am so sad to have read your post.  Awful for you.

I lost a pure bred CB colt foal two years ago.  Pregnancy and birth, quite normal.  However, the mare seemed a bit depressed two weeks before foaling.

The colt died.  He would not stand or suckle.  Heart murmur and fluid in lungs.  The vet thought his prognosis poor.

We suspected a virus, although non of our horses had left the yard.  All the swabs came back negative.

I hope you do have an answer - not knowing just adds to the trauma.

(((hugs)))


----------



## Pipkin (12 April 2013)

tinawales said:



			Have had serology back from from AHT - no antibodies to EHV-1. Nasal swabs from mare next door also negative. Awaiting virology (another 6 days). Vet still of view it was EHV-1 adn says sometimes low titre (low?0?)What else gives a healthy happy mare a temperature, depression and paralysis in 12 hours? Tearing hair out but still dipping boots, washing clothes, banning farrier and refusing visits from/to equine friends...
		
Click to expand...

My girl had to have 3 blood tests weeks apart (which isnt going to be possible for you I know)

First two showed up EHV4 but nothing for EHV 1, last test which I only found out the results of this week showed EHV4 and EHV 1 which manifested to equine herpes Myeloencephalopathy. I had to contact liverpool Uni to decipher the serology reports because they made no sense to me


----------



## tinawales (15 April 2013)

Second lot of bloods back. Negative for EHV-1. So whatever it was which caused the paralysis it wasn't EHM.


----------



## foxy1 (15 April 2013)

Have you considered Atypical Myopathy as a possible cause?


----------



## tinawales (15 April 2013)

Yes, I did look that up but it does not suggest that horses run a temperature which mine certainly did.


----------



## foxy1 (15 April 2013)

I had a youngster die from a mystery illness, and as it turned out he had several different things wrong with him which made diagnosis really difficult for the vets; they were trying to link symptoms that weren't linked.

He had low grade ataxia which suddenly seemed to get much worse in the space of a few hours, his heart rate was incredibly high and his bloods showed liver and muscle damage. He then was unable to walk and became depressed. 

As it turned out, he had liver disease, wobblers, steatitis and atypical myopathy. You couldn't imagine that one animal could have been fine and then got so much wrong within the space of a few days.  

Sorry for the essay but I'm just wondering if your mare could have had a virus which caused the high temperature and then atypical myopathy which caused the other symptoms.


----------



## tinawales (16 April 2013)

I do not think it similar. She had no ataxia until the temperature and went from fine to prone in 12 hours.


----------



## tinawales (17 April 2013)

Full virology now back from dead mare - no viruses detected.


----------

